# 2014 FIFA World cup



## Molokai (Jun 8, 2014)

Only four days left...
I am not a big fan, but i will watch some matches. Croatia is opening first match with Brazil. Wish us luck.
Will you watch your team USA, are you a fan of soccer ? Feel free to write

http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/


----------



## Brink (Jun 8, 2014)

I will probably watch some with my youngest. Provided I'm not doing anything when it's on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jmurray (Jun 8, 2014)

Brazil and Mexico are in your group. Probably better you don't watch

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm not really a sports fan of any sport, but I have a very good friend who is a huge World Cup fan. He's got hopes of saving up and traveling to watch a few matches some year. I'll probably end up at his house watching a match or two while having a few beers. (I'll probably be there primarily to drink beer and give my friend a hard time.)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 8, 2014)

Not a fan either Tom, but I will cheer Croatia on in your behalf - if I'm awake

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Jones (Jun 8, 2014)

170,000 military troops are being deployed, with border security, special surveillance cameras, and 1800 special private security officers just to keep the peace for these games. Yikes!


----------



## SENC (Jun 8, 2014)

Yes, my son and I will definitely watch some. My dad was stationed in Germany for a few years in the late 60s, so I got a very early taste for soccer and played until my early twenties. My son is a big fan. I'm just happy it is in a similar time zone so they won't be at crazy hours. Croatia will be my 2nd favorite team for you, Tom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fret440 (Jun 9, 2014)

I'll watch some, when I can. Most likely I'll keep up with the app. 

Jacob


----------



## Kevin (Jun 9, 2014)

I've tried to get into soccer but I just can't. It moves too slow for me. They run a lot yes, but it's frustrating to see the ball go back and forth so many times without going in the net. What's funny is hockey is similar, but I can watch it no problem. I did see a special on ESPN 30 for 30 where the history of soccer was the topic, and about how no one knows where the real trophy dissappeared to. That was pretty fascinating. 

But I'll pull for Croatia to be the Cinderella team.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 12, 2014)

Go Croatia! Kickoff in 20 mins. Tom, got your popcorn ready?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 12, 2014)

Croatia 1-nil! Keep it up, boys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (Jun 12, 2014)

Watching.... with beer


----------



## SENC (Jun 12, 2014)

After that one from Neymar, you may need another beer! Attack looks pretty good, though, so another isn't out of the question.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 12, 2014)

Molokai said:


> Watching.... with beer



Listening on shop radio . . . . without beer. Pulling for the Croats . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 12, 2014)

Tough drawing the home favorite in the first game, but have to be pleased with a draw at half-time. Good luck in the 2nd half!


----------



## SENC (Jun 12, 2014)

AWFUL CALL!!!!


----------



## SENC (Jun 12, 2014)

This is what drives me crazy about soccer/football these days, the flopping is awful!


----------



## Molokai (Jun 12, 2014)

What is Flopping ?


----------



## SENC (Jun 12, 2014)

What Fred did is flopping. Faking that you were hit and/or injured. Dramatic exaggeration to draw a penalty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 12, 2014)

Should be tied if not Croatia 2-1! Another awful call. I guess as much as Brazil paid to host the Cup, whats a few more bones for the refs?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 12, 2014)

Tough game, but your boys played well, Tom.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Jun 13, 2014)

SENC said:


> Tough game, but your boys played well, Tom.


Yeah. We almost won.


----------



## Molokai (Jun 13, 2014)

Henry, @SENC , 
USA has some tough adversaries, Portugal and Germany. Lets just say i will support USA......


----------



## SENC (Jun 13, 2014)

Yep, really tough draw... will need all the supporters we can get! I don't think the odds of getting through are very good, but anything can happen in this tourney.


----------



## Mike Jones (Jun 16, 2014)

The American Team visited an orphanage in Brazil today. "It's heartbreaking to see their sad little faces with no hope" said Jose, age 6.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Kevin (Jun 16, 2014)

Mike Jones said:


> The American Team visited an orphanage in Brazil today. "It's heartbreaking to see their sad little faces with no hope" said Jose, age 6.


----------



## SENC (Jun 16, 2014)

Good win, though outplayed. Germany's beatdown of Portugal gives the US hope, though we'll have to play better than we did today!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 18, 2014)

Croatia . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 4
Cameroon . . . . . . . . . . . . Goose Egg

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 18, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Croatia . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 4
> Cameroon . . . . . . . . . . . . Goose Egg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 18, 2014)

Great win for Croatia! Now have to figure out how to get one or two by the Mexican goal tender.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 22, 2014)

Got the game on in the shop.

Portugal .....1
USA.............0

Portugal scored in the fifth minute. The announcer said portugal has never lost after taking the lead in a world cup and the USA has never won after being scored on first. But . . . maybe this is the time we break the Curse of the Bambino so to speak.


----------



## SENC (Jun 22, 2014)

Heartbreaker!!! But they really played well. Proud of our side!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 22, 2014)

Tom, I will be rooting for you in your match with Mexico. Lots of Mexicans live around here, and some are friends of mine, but none of them ever made me an awesome knife...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Molokai (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks Barry, it didnt help. We lost, but i can say that we played good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Jun 26, 2014)

US vs Germany was disappointing. But everyone advances, so I guess that's ok


----------



## Kevin (Jun 26, 2014)

Dirk Nowitzki is happy. I know most of you outside Mavs fan base don't know much about Dirk but he really is one of the better guys inside and outside the NBA. He says _I want Germany and the USA to both advance all the way . . you know what I mean _. . . (laughter). I agree. Now that Croatia is out I am pulling for USA then Germany then Mexico then Portugal - this soccer stuff is wearing me out . . . . my immediate family has more in-laws (and some by blood & both ) from other nationalities than the countries playing the game!

I'm just glad Patagonia doesn't have a soccer team because one of my favorite humans was born there. This soccer stuff is getting funner by the day.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Molokai (Jun 27, 2014)

I think Portugal is going home

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Molokai (Jun 27, 2014)

My father in law says that every time world cup is in hot part of the world, European clubs dont win. 

My favorite this year is Netherlands. Its time to change things.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 8, 2014)

Moma's happy

Reactions: Like 1


----------

